# Soil Test Results



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

Wanted to get some advice about this test. My Calcium and Magnesium are off the charts. Not sure what I can do to get that Ca and Mg back down to normal levels. I'd also like to lower my PH just a tad. I know that soil savvy isn't the most accurate test, but it's what I have at the moment. Thoughts?Thanks in advance.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Do you have hard water? If so that might explain the high calcium level. Are you running your sprinklers much? Do you have hard clay soil?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

With a higher ph soil, I would use ammonium sulfate, 21-0-0, as your fertilizer, add some K from SOP, 0-0-50, and spray an iron product as iron availability in higher ph soils is low. You can use FAS or feature for iron. With higher P, I would avoid milorganite.


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

No irrigation. House is in central Illinois. Clay soil. House is 6 years old so my guess is that when it was built it was clay that was spread on top of yard before seeding. I use FAS every 4 weeks to give the lawn that iron that it needs. Just wish it was in the soil. Haven't used milo in over a year to control the P. Hyrbrix this spring and again right after I took this test. I've only been testing for two years and calcium has been high ever since. Driving me nuts. If I could tap into that for somehow, plants would love it this summer.


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's maybe a better question... Do I need to worry about the High level of Ca or Mg? Is it damaging to my turf?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

dschertz said:


> Here's maybe a better question... Do I need to worry about the High level of Ca or Mg? Is it damaging to my turf?


Not a problem. Normally high Ca and Mg due to high ph. Either it was always that way or someone over limed. Now, it is what it is. Hard to lower ph. Stick to AMS as your fert of choice. It'll slowly lower ph but it's a great N source.

I would recommend considering Waypoint for your next test next year. Easy for us to do an independent analysis.


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks @Suburban Jungle Life for the reply.


----------

